
Are the Top Apps Using Swift? - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/@ryanolsonk/are-the-top-apps-using-swift-42e880e7727f#.rl7yithjx
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10912905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10912905)
within the hour

